# William Cunningham on the consent of all the parts of scripture



## Reformed Covenanter (May 12, 2020)

... This consent of all the parts, this wonderful harmony that pervades the whole of the sacred Scriptures, may be fairly regarded as a proof that one agency was concerned in the production of them all, and that that was the agency of Him who seeth the end in the beginning, with whom one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day. The unity, the harmony which we find, as a matter of fact, to pervade the whole Bible from beginning to end, could not have existed—must be regarded as an impossibility—had the books which compose it been the productions of unassisted men, had not the composition of them been superintended, directed, and controlled by one comprehensive mind; in short, had not God’s agency been so interposed in the production and composition of them as to make them really the word of God. ...

For more, see William Cunningham on the consent of all the parts of scripture.


----------



## W.C. Dean (May 12, 2020)

I know this is from a work on Scripture, but does he have commentary on the Westminster Confession? I assume that is what he is drawing from.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 12, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> I know this is from a work on Scripture, but does he have commentary on the Westminster Confession? I assume that is what he is drawing from.



He is drawing from Westminster Confession 1, but the extract comes from his _Theological Lectures_.


----------

